# Vectra ST200



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Took a nice drive down to Gloucester yesterday to give it a going over.

Got there just before 9, and Steve popped the kettle on (top bloke who knows how to make a coffee! lol). I must say, I have a bit of a thing for his 9 yr old.........his dog you dirty minded scoundrels! She's a beaut

Anyhoo, the plan was to get the pink car red again. If I had more time (like I will have in the summer) I would have liked to have done so much more (wheel arches, tyres, engine bay (Steve did the bay whilst I polished), door shuts polished yada yada), so we got to work on the polishing.

Started out by giving her a bath to remove all the crapola from the bodywork. Used a very simple APC mix all over. To give you an idea, it was like this all over:









Full shot was like so:









Front wing looked like this:









Roof:


















Once washed and clayed (no pics of this stage as time was limited as it was), she was looking like:










Not too bad you would think.

(more to follow)


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Taped up:


















Front wing:









The roof:


















Steve working hard and Ty making sure he keeps on going 









The passenger wing was the worst of the wings, and now looks like:









(more to follow)


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Rear door into 3/4 which has new paint:









I had gotten a call from the missus at this point (polishing finished) so had to wind up. Gave her a wash using BSC this time, dried and waxed. Would have glazed first if time allowed. She got a good coat of DJ Diamond White (my preferred wax of choice):



























Can't wait to get back down in the summer to finish her properly and get her looking crackin! Will be aiming for 90% or greater correction in the summer, as time was against us this weekend, achieved 70-80% so far.

Products used:
Daisy APC
AG BSC
Autobrite Tar & Glue
Megs clay & quik detailer
Menz PO85RD / PO203S
Menz polishing pads
Dodo Juice Diamond White

Thanks for looking


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good, vectra st200?....


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Love Vecs & especally red saloons. The fact that this is an ST200 is porn to me, lol. Interested to see how the red came up & what you used as my g/f'scar is a red Corsa C that is starting to turn pink. Love the finished result of yours fella, job well done. Looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> looks good, vectra st200?....


Thanks, it's a beast!

Vauxhall made a selection of Super Tourings to celebrate the Vectra touring cars, and they made a limited (37 car run) of ST200's, which are from memory a bit pokier under the bonnet and had an upgraded interior, different alloys and suspension setup.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

nick.s said:


> Thanks, it's a beast!
> 
> Vauxhall made a selection of Super Tourings to celebrate the Vectra touring cars, and they made a limited (37 car run) of ST200's, which are from memory a bit pokier under the bonnet and had an upgraded interior, different alloys and suspension setup.


You live and learn :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i used to own one of these in white, no.2 - loved every minute of it, hard ride on the earlier build numbers but awesome 4 pots as standard, lsd standard, koni standard


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

1 of 37! Now that IS rare! I wonder how many survive.
Looks fabulous in red btw. Much better than pink.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks nice there mate


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

G51 NAV said:


> 1 of 37! Now that IS rare! I wonder how many survive.
> Looks fabulous in red btw. Much better than pink.


And guess what number that one is? Last off the line, number 37  IIRC only around 20 survive, rust being a big killer of them


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Look gorgeous now (typical vauxhall fading lol)

Brother had a black ST200, sounded so nice with a full btb exhaust system 

(No 37 maybe iirc it was)


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Even more rare that its Red, only a couple made in Red IIRC....looks very tidy mate


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Trophy#185 said:


> Look gorgeous now (typical vauxhall fading lol)
> 
> Brother had a black ST200, sounded so nice with a full btb exhaust system
> 
> (No 37 maybe iirc it was)


Deffo not 37, as that was the one I did on Saturday 

Here is the list, perhaps you recognise his on there?

ST200:-

_0000 ST200 White Saloon 1997 MW Performance (markwp)
0001 ST200 White Saloon 1997? Car Used for ST200 Brochure
0002 ST200 White Saloon 1997 Pboro_girl 
0003 ST200 White Saloon 1997 Johnboy77
0004 ST200 White Saloon 1997 Joe Farrand (Vvoc)
0005 ST200 White Saloon 1997 Harvey Emsley (VxSCC)
0008 ST200 White Saloon 1997 craig fox (vvoc)
0010 ST200 White ****** WRITTEN OFF ****** *****SCRAPPED *****
0011 ST200 White Saloon 1997 Ian Ward (VVOC)
0012 ST200 Red Saloon 1997 STUST200 (VVOC)
0014 ST200 White Saloon 1997 Mark Burchill (VxSCC)
0015 ST200 Black Saloon 1997 ST200 Richard Garbas (VxSCC)
0017 ST200 Black Saloon 1997 danharding (VVOC)
0019 ST200 Black Saloon 1997 Gareth Stevenson (VxSCC)
0021 ST200 White Saloon 1997 THE BOY1978
0020 ST200 Black Saloon (spotted in Galashiels 26/01/07)
0021 ST200 White Saloon Taylor st200 (VVOC)
0022 ST200 Red Saloon 1998 Nathan (VxSCC)
0024 ST200 Black Saloon 1997 Scottybrum (VVOC)
0025 ST200 Black Saloon 1997 Berley George (VxSCC)
0027 ST200 Blue Estate 1997 Nick B (VVOC)
0030 ST200 Red Saloon 1997 MW Performance (markwp)
0031 ST200 White Saloon 1997 DARREN BEAGRIE BEGS1611(VVOC)
0033 ST200 Silver Saloon 1997 Tim Crane (VxSCC)
0034 ST200 White saloon 1998 simon gale..*SI* (VVOC)
0035 ST200 Silver saloon 1999 st200owner (VVOC)
0036 ST200 Black Saloon 1997 Dave Dempsey
0037 ST200 Red Saloon 1998 Mike Wingfield_


----------



## ANDY-G (Jan 25, 2009)

Trophy#185 said:


> Look gorgeous now (typical vauxhall fading lol)
> 
> Brother had a black ST200, sounded so nice with a full btb exhaust system
> 
> (No 37 maybe iirc it was)


number 24 had a full btb exhaust maybe that was the one?


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great looking car, my mates gsi was amazing can only imagine wot urs is like. 

never seen one in red before tho, love those wheels too


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice looker that!! 

I had #11, i sold it to Ian Ward, in fact i was working on it last weekend, when his fuel pressure regulator keeled over....
Oh and *SI* sold his on to a VERY lucky person...#34 was UTTERLY immaculate...

I have some pics of mine....might make you feel ill though...










(the paint was in ****E condition, i was going to billing, vinyl'd it up for a laugh and drove up to northampton!! A few of the other ST owners wouldnt even talk to me!!..)

She looks a lot better now though, Ians looking after "grace" magnificently...


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

oooooooooooooooo red ST200 !!! yummmmmmmmmmmmmmyy, and yep, MEGA rare.

OK, so to some it's just another damned Vectra, to those in the know...... a rare, fantastic beast.


Great results on a great car.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

egon said:


> Nice looker that!!
> 
> I had #11, i sold it to Ian Ward, in fact i was working on it last weekend, when his fuel pressure regulator keeled over....
> Oh and *SI* sold his on to a VERY lucky person...#34 was UTTERLY immaculate...
> ...


The owner of Si's is indeed lucky. Steve, Tyrone and I spoke about it as we were sorting no37. Stunning motor indeed. I get the inkling that he prefers his Dub tho :tumbleweed:


griffin1907 said:


> oooooooooooooooo red ST200 !!! yummmmmmmmmmmmmmyy, and yep, MEGA rare.
> 
> OK, so to some it's just another damned Vectra, to those in the know...... a rare, fantastic beast.
> 
> Great results on a great car.


Thanks  Mate, I only drove it a short distance, and I was in awe. Fantastic beast only scratches the surface of that motor!:thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

There's something very enjoyable about taking a cloudy red motor and turning it into a eye poping explosion of colour.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking Good :thumb:..........A rare car there


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

egon said:


> A few of the other ST owners wouldnt even talk to me!!..)


When i first saw it i did think 'what the hell?' but can understand why you did it

and as for the other ST owners, i bet they dont even own theirs anymore, so sod em


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

nick.s said:


> Deffo not 37, as that was the one I did on Saturday
> 
> Here is the list, perhaps you recognise his on there?
> 
> ...


Sorry my mistake guys it was No 36. When my brother owned it was featured in total vauxhall magazine.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

here it is now...









Yum.


----------



## ANDY-G (Jan 25, 2009)

Trophy#185 said:


> Sorry my mistake guys it was No 36. When my brother owned it was featured in total vauxhall magazine.


ah dave dempsey now has that car was derek warwicks (touring car driver)car when new.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks great mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

So Ford and Vauxhall both made a special edition car called the ST200 , at around the same time and both in celebration of their Touring Car success. Ford also made a hell of a lot more than 37 of the Mondeos though  Was/is the Vectra also 200 Bhp ??


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

believe so, give or take a few bhp. I "think", there was also a very very rare one off estate version ??? According to roumours at least!!


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Estate one was made for a vauxhall exec, had all the gubbins on it, but not sure it actually got a number.
Had mine rolling roaded at 181bhp (fly) with 4xG cams in it. Not bad.
Also took mine round brands hatch. It all makes sense the second you hit the track...


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

JasonE said:


> So Ford and Vauxhall both made a special edition car called the ST200


I'm pretty sure the ST200 Mondeo was just a spec level though, rather than a very limited run of sports saloons with race spec equipment.

*I am prepared to be flamed to death by Ford enthuisiasts if I'm wrong hehe


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

looked at once of these before i got my astra cracking work


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats the one. Thats one of my brothers photos taken with the Menai suspension bridge in the background :thumb:



ANDY-G said:


> ah dave dempsey now has that car was derek warwicks (touring car driver)car when new.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

ANDY-G said:


> ah dave dempsey now has that car was derek warwicks (touring car driver)car when new.


Check out the number plate! Eerily similar to number 37!


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

nick.s said:


> Check out the number plate! Eerily similar to number 37!


:lol: yeah last ones an 'O' in my brothers old one lol


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

nick,how come i have never seen these pics on vvoc,was steve too embarased to show how pimk it was,looks as good as new now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I'm pretty sure the ST200 Mondeo was just a spec level though, rather than a very limited run of sports saloons with race spec equipment.
> 
> *I am prepared to be flamed to death by Ford enthuisiasts if I'm wrong hehe


 I recon your right; lots of ST , RS , XR etc but Im sure the original ST did come about as the result of the BTCC. Back then RS and ST meant something, now everything in the range gets a 'badge'


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

There was a race series that supported the BTCC, that was the Supertouring Cup. Like the clio cup that they have at the moment. One homologation special car, everybody on a level playing field.
Carl fogarty had one too. Cant remember what number it was though!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

specks said:


> nick,how come i have never seen these pics on vvoc,was steve too embarased to show how pimk it was,looks as good as new now.


lol  It was on there before here :thumb:

http://vvoc.com/forum/showthread.php?t=310612


----------



## Kiwigolfer (May 5, 2009)

Cars looking good, great job


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

I hunted high and ow for one of these, ended up with a SRI V6 Estate, was impressed with that so god only knows what one of them is actually like, so looks spot on... Wasn't Fords special edition the ST 24 to celebrate BTCC?


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

lovin it! very nice


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

excellent work there, a very rare car brought back to life!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Kiwigolfer said:


> Cars looking good, great job





ROB WOODHOUSE said:


> lovin it! very nice





Chizzzzy said:


> excellent work there, a very rare car brought back to life!


Cheers fellas :thumb:



DiscoTD5 said:


> I hunted high and ow for one of these, ended up with a SRI V6 Estate, was impressed with that so god only knows what one of them is actually like, so looks spot on... Wasn't Fords special edition the ST 24 to celebrate BTCC?


I only had a quick drive in it, and it made me happy in inappropriate places :argie::argie: I would have killed to have taken it for an *ahem* spirited drive. Maybe the owner will oblige me with a ride when I head back down in the summer :speechles


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

superb


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

The way an old girl should be treated !!


----------



## DaveDempsey (Jun 23, 2006)

Trophy#185 said:


> Thats the one. Thats one of my brothers photos taken with the Menai suspension bridge in the background :thumb:


Assume it was your brother that I bought it off?


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

DaveDempsey said:


> Assume it was your brother that I bought it off?


From Menai Bridge, North Wales? You from up North?


----------



## DaveDempsey (Jun 23, 2006)

Trophy#185 said:


> From Menai Bridge, North Wales? You from up North?


Think it was, remember mount snowdon was near by. Im from Scotland, so aye north of Wales.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great improvement :thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

DaveDempsey said:


> Think it was, remember mount snowdon was near by. Im from Scotland, so aye north of Wales.


Yeah must of be you  thought he said it was sold to guy from Scotland, you changed the engine? (or am I just imagining converstaions with my brother lol)


----------



## DaveDempsey (Jun 23, 2006)

I contemplated changing the engine, have a fully rebuilt 3.0 sitting, but the cars been off the road for the last 18months or so, needing a bit TLC before anything else is done.


----------



## DarrenC (May 22, 2010)

What id give to have 1 of these, loved my 2.5 v6! great info here to:thumb:


----------



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks superb my friend. Used to have a 2.6 SRI myself, god i miss that car


----------



## STeve200 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was just looking on google and looked at this and thought hang on thats my car!LOL

Nick did a great job and I am trying to keep it red!

Would put up some pics but I dont know how?

Here is a link to some pics I took the other day!

http://www.vvoc.com/forum/showthread.php?t=325864


----------

